# Mini-Slingshot In Quercus Robur Wood "Alvarinho"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello fellow SlingshotForum members!!

I present here the latest symptoms of my long afflicting disease: slingshots!! LOL 

On a trip to the Northwest region of Portugal, called Minho, a friend of mine brought me, some months ago, a few branches of Quercus robur oak, which is known here as Carvalho-Alvarinho (Alvarinho Oak). Among several branches that weren't fit for carving slingshots, I've found this little one. I've give it a try and here it is, fully complete and finished. The round buttcap was courtesy of my forum friend, Mr. Btoon, which most glady have furnished me with some scraps of exotic woods.

The pouch was made by me for BB'S, which this little one launches with fury!!!

Hope you like it!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Mmmmm shiny 

Nice work.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Nice!! Love the endcap a touch of class!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Mmmmm shiny
> 
> Nice work.





Blue Danube said:


> Very Nice!! Love the endcap a touch of class!


Thanks fellas!!!!

Very hard to sand this one ...my fingers were bigger than the fork!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice job Q. You polished that one to perfection.

Cheers
BC-Slinger


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That is so cool Q! Man, come this fall, we need to talk!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BC-Slinger said:


> Nice job Q. You polished that one to perfection.
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger





LVO said:


> That is so cool Q! Man, come this fall, we need to talk!!


Thank you so much, my fellow slingers!!!

Your comments are always appreciated 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cute little beauty. Thanks for sharing, Q.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Cute little beauty. Thanks for sharing, Q.


Thanks mr.green!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Aw, what a cute little lady  Beautiful work as always my friend!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BrokenPins said:


> Aw, what a cute little lady  Beautiful work as always my friend!


Thanks my friend!!!

I've been digging lately BB shooters. And this one delivers great speed!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love it. Hang that one on the rear view mirror of your car.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow dude what a sweet little fork! It's such a nice BB shooter! Funny you say you have been into BB shooters lately!!! ME TOO! I've had your first little oak mini slinging BBs 24/7 with some long thin Therablacks. I have a couple more BB shooters in the making! You've inspired me to spice them up a bit! This fork is a gem. Good job! Oh and remember, it was your "minis" that got us into our first trade!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, sweet as Q


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

if a slingshot can be "sweet" than it is this one..


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear santa.....


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

What a little ripper - love it!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> I love it. Hang that one on the rear view mirror of your car.


 Thanks Treefork!!! Well, I believe sunlight is bad for the rubber ...I think I'll keep it in my pocket instead, with some Daisy 

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> Wow dude what a sweet little fork! It's such a nice BB shooter! Funny you say you have been into BB shooters lately!!! ME TOO! I've had your first little oak mini slinging BBs 24/7 with some long thin Therablacks. I have a couple more BB shooters in the making! You've inspired me to spice them up a bit! This fork is a gem. Good job! Oh and remember, it was your "minis" that got us into our first trade!


Yep, I believe it all begun with tiny ones!! What's next: in the year 2025, we'll swap some giant medieval catapults!!! LOL 

Thank you sir, for your feedback. Also thanks for the exquisite wood pieces of the endcap. Lovely that red one!!!!

Cheers ...Q



e~shot said:


> Wow, sweet as Q


Thank you, dear friend!!!!

Congratulations for your new homemade one!!!! What a shooter 

Cheers ...Q



jazz said:


> if a slingshot can be "sweet" than it is this one..


 :bowdown: Many Thanks, Jazz!!

Cheers ...Q



Shtf Slingshots said:


> Dear santa.....


 I guess that is a compliment!!!! THANK YOU, Shtf!!!

Cheers ...Q



Saderath said:


> Beautiful as always!


Thank you for your comment, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> bonnie.jpg


...What a girl!!!!!! An iconic beauty from the 60's and 70's!! And a great movie it is!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: That heart she's holding could be my next logo. What you say, guys????



Outback said:


> What a little ripper - love it!


Thank you, Outback, for your comment!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

understated elegance, very nice.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GHT said:


> understated elegance, very nice.


Thank you so much for your gracious comment, sir!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Little but with the orginal Q style, nice colour of the buttcap :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Little but with the orginal Q style, nice colour of the buttcap :wave:


Thank you very much, my friend!!!

I'm glad you like it 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Wow dude what a sweet little fork! It's such a nice BB shooter! Funny you say you have been into BB shooters lately!!! ME TOO! I've had your first little oak mini slinging BBs 24/7 with some long thin Therablacks. I have a couple more BB shooters in the making! You've inspired me to spice them up a bit! This fork is a gem. Good job! Oh and remember, it was your "minis" that got us into our first trade!


Hey, Brandon. Would you happen to know what the buttcap of the "Alvarinho" is made of?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow! That is sooo NICE!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is end results like this that make me try harder. Just too nice.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Gorgeous little shooter! Shape and finish!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Wow! That is sooo NICE!





flipgun said:


> It is end results like this that make me try harder. Just too nice.





LostMarbles said:


> Gorgeous little shooter! Shape and finish!


Thank you so much my friends!!!

Always nice to hear such comments from you. Just rewarding!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

